

Who's using Docker? - jehb
http://opensource.com/business/14/7/docker-through-hype

======
taylodl
I work for a large enterprise company and we're using Docker in our Continuous
Integration environment to unit test components needing to run on an
application server. We have an eye to using Docker to manage production
migration - ultimately we want to be migrating containers into production
rather than software. We're not there yet, but we're working on it.

